# Cherche développeur Mac pour portage logiciel OS 9 -> OS X



## Auréas (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Petite société parisienne, nous avons développé un logiciel astrologique en C, que nous souhaitons adapter pour OS X.

Rémunération à convenir. Contact : aureas@aureas.com

Salutations à tous.


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

 Les petites annonces, ça se passe sur TribuMac. Merci.

  Je ferme.

 Molgow


----------

